# Fleischmann Piccolo 9372



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2014)

I am considering buying the Fleischmann 9372 set. Could anyone familiar with this set tell me if the set contains a transformer? 

Thx.

Edit: Or if you could tell me wether or not a transformer from one of my HO sets would work with it?

Thx


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2014)

So I have found out that this set does not come with a transformer.
I still need to know if the loco requires AC or DC. If anyone could help with this info I would appreciate it. 


Thx.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

It is DC or DCC. Either way it is still DC.


----------

